# Horst High Dump Bucket



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Anybody have one. Thinking of getting one for my little 212 as it doesnt reach the side of a tri-axle.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a bobcat ejector bucket that I would be willing to part with. its 66 inches and has less then an hour of use. I dont use it becuase i now have a backhoe and wheel loader to load trucks with


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I may consider it for the right price-whaddya want for it?

I have other loading equipment as well, but that little backhoe wont reach tris and i could have used it many times over the years and it kills me to see it parked when i could be pimping it out.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would love to see 1500 for it....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Whats that going to cost me to ship?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would check with uship.com there are also some members here that manage shipping...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll let u know


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I love my hi dump bucket. Bought it to load tri's.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What type of eqt do you have it attached too?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

That Horst high dump looks like a trick unit. Nice find. Thanks.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

be careful looks like pivet point will be out front making it way more tippy as you dump


----------

